# Pregnant donkey pictues.... please



## wendy4mini (Mar 20, 2006)

Could someone please post pictures of their donkeys and different stages of their pregnancy.I rescued a donkey in November that was so skinny. Now she is in beautiful condition but her belly hangs down. She is around 3 years old and that is all the information that I have on her. I have the vet coming friday to float teeth, vaccinate and pull coggins test so I am thinking about having her ultrasounded. Thanks


----------



## jdomep (Mar 20, 2006)

I have these...

We think Minni Mae (we changed her name LOL) is due in June if you want to check out her pictures

Minnie Mae

We have pictures of Grace here from 5 weeks until birth and 2 weeks until birth.

Grace

scroll down past his birth story...

Grace was papalted at 4 weeks to go and the vet "claimed " she wasn't even pregnant




She was  So we decided no more palpating and if we see a baby than they are pg



:


----------

